# Horse standing in wet field



## jj33 (10 Nov 2009)

The field I am keeping my pony in has bad drainage. He has been standing a lot in the same place under a tree recently with all the down pours.. I was wondering is there anything I could put on the ground to keep his legs out of water under tree. Would bark mulch or rubber mats be of any use. We have planning into build a shelter. He sleeps at top of field which is drier but has fewer trees.


----------



## lightswitch (10 Nov 2009)

Why dont you go ahead and build a shelter?

It depends on the pony as to how long he will stay healthy in the current conditions but you are certainly looking at an illness in the short to medium term if he is left in the field you describe.

If you cant get the shelter built straight away then you need to look at alternative livery until your stable is ready.

If this is your first time keeping a pony, and I suspect it is, contact your local vet or riding school for advice asap.


----------



## jj33 (10 Nov 2009)

Thanks. We have neighbours across road so we need planning permission to put down a concrete base. We did ask advice before we got pony. Unfortunately they told us he would be fine in the field. He had been passed between 3 owners quickly before we took him so we wanted to give him a good home. We have been on to local riding school so will try and get him Livery. We just find it confusing when people tell us he is fine in field. The local vet even said he should be fine. We have a coat on him. It is our first time taking care of pony. There seems to be different trains of thought on pony care. We live in a farming community for the last year.


----------



## becky (10 Nov 2009)

There should not be a problem keeping him in a field normally buy we have got some heavy rain recently.  If it's very muddy his hooves could get soft, so keep an eye on them.


----------



## lightswitch (10 Nov 2009)

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=996

Link to boards.ie equestrian thread. You might find it useful for this question and others going forward


----------



## mayobob (10 Nov 2009)

Keep a close eye on his feet and legs. Mud fever is an allergic reaction to being constantly muddy and can get quite serious. Bark mulch will just get trodden into the mud and rubber mats won't work in a field. You can get a temporary shelter while waiting fir planning?


----------



## jj33 (11 Nov 2009)

Thanks for all the information. Any ideas what would do as a temporary shelter for a 12h pony.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (11 Nov 2009)

How about this?

http://www.donedeal.ie/for-sale/horses/1038450

(No connection)


----------



## z104 (11 Nov 2009)

jj33 said:


> Thanks for all the information. Any ideas what would do as a temporary shelter for a 12h pony.


 
Where are you based, If near east Clare I know somebody who does a great deal on Livery.


----------



## jj33 (11 Nov 2009)

Living in North cork so not so close. Thanks


----------



## bb12 (17 Nov 2009)

it depends on how bad the field is?? is he absolutely sinking in the mud? is there enough grass for him to eat or are you supplementing with hay? a 12hh pony is pretty small so it would be very easy to throw up an open lean-to which would give him shelter from rain and wind...stick down a few tall posts and boards and a few sheets of galvanise on top and 3 sides and it will protect him fine..and it shouldn't cost the earth. oh and make sure his rug is waterproof! especially if it's an older one..they normally need to be re-sprayed with waterproofing spray each year.


----------



## Staples (17 Nov 2009)

Would heavy duty wooden sleepers be an option for a base?  They could be covered with mulch, etc which, because it wouldn't be in direct contact with the soil, wouldn't turn to mush.

It would be preferabe to surround it on at least two sides to deflect the worst effects of the wind/rain, etc.


----------



## Bluebells (17 Nov 2009)

Staples said:


> Would heavy duty wooden sleepers be an option for a base?  They could be covered with mulch, etc which, because it wouldn't be in direct contact with the soil, wouldn't turn to mush.
> 
> It would be preferabe to surround it on at least two sides to deflect the worst effects of the wind/rain, etc.



He will break his neck on the sleepers. 
If you ever walked on a railway track on a wet day, you'd know what I mean. They are lethal when wet.  The base of the shelter will never be dry.

Go and talk to someone who has experience with large animals, and find out what provisions they have to have to overwinter those animals. 

Which is what you should have done before you got the horse. And which is what you should have done in the past week, instead of asking people on here. 

Is the horse still standing in water a week later ?


----------



## lightswitch (18 Nov 2009)

Dont mean to be harsh but, +1 with Bluebells


----------



## monascribe18 (18 Nov 2009)

have you not got a waterproof blanket for the animal


----------



## Staples (19 Nov 2009)

Bluebells said:


> He will break his neck on the sleepers.
> If you ever walked on a railway track on a wet day, you'd know what I mean. They are lethal when wet.


 
Railway sleepers are usually heavily treated with some sort of creosode.  I was referring to pressure-treated sleepers that are available from some garden suppliers and which aren't nearly as treacherous.  

I accept your point about it still being wet underfoot.  There's just no getting around the need for a covered enclosure.


----------



## ney001 (19 Nov 2009)

By now the poor horse probably needs a snorkel and arm bands!


----------



## Sumatra (24 Nov 2009)

Forget the horse by now. Anyone think of checking in on jj33?


----------



## mercman (24 Nov 2009)

He probably slipped on the sleepers in the rain.


----------

